# ما هو معيار اطلاق لفظة "حي" علي شئ ما ، اوعي يفوتك



## ياسر رشدى (14 أكتوبر 2014)

لكي يقال ان شيئا ما حي 
ماهو المعيار الذي إن ادركته
تعرف ان هذا الشئ حي !!

فكر قبل ما تجاوب الموضوع مش سهل زي ما انت فاكر :smile01 ​


----------



## soul & life (14 أكتوبر 2014)

حى مأخوذة من الحياة .. فالحى هو كل من به حياة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أكتوبر 2014)

علشان يبقى الشىء حى لازم يكون له دوره فى الحياه--
 يعنى لازم ياخز و يدى
يعنى مثلا الزرعه بتاخد من الشمس  والهواء و من الارض و من الماء و بتبان انها حيه و نضره -- بتدى نفسها (فى صوره طعام) لكائن اخر حى علشان يكمل هو حياته--
و كل كائن او شىء حى له دور فى دوره الحياه--
توقف انه ياخد-- هيتوقف انه يدى و هتتوقف الدوره و مش هيكون حى---


حاولت اعقدها شويه اهو هههههه


----------



## peace_86 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

على هذا الحي يجب ان يكون له قابلية للموت والفناء..
الانسان حي لأنه سيموت
الحيوانات والحشرات والاسماك احياء لأنهم سيموتون بعد عمر معين..
لشجرة حية..
البكتيريا حية لأنها ممكن تموت..

لكن الصخور لا تموت.. ربنا تتفتت وتتكسر ..
الهواء لا يموت اذن هو ليس كائن حي..

هل هذه الفكرة المراد ايصالها؟ شكراً جزيلاً..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> حى مأخوذة من الحياة .. فالحى هو كل من به حياة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 أكتوبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> علشان يبقى الشىء حى لازم يكون له دوره فى الحياه--
> يعنى لازم ياخز و يدى
> يعنى مثلا الزرعه بتاخد من الشمس  والهواء و من الارض و من الماء و بتبان انها حيه و نضره -- بتدى نفسها (فى صوره طعام) لكائن اخر حى علشان يكمل هو حياته--
> و كل كائن او شىء حى له دور فى دوره الحياه--
> ...


اجابتك ياحبو بتدل انك فعلا ممتازة في التفكي
زي تعليقك علي موضوع المتهم في النقل

طب بتوحيلك بايه ياخد ويدي دي غير الاكل والشرب !!​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 أكتوبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> على هذا الحي يجب ان يكون له قابلية للموت والفناء..
> الانسان حي لأنه سيموت
> الحيوانات والحشرات والاسماك احياء لأنهم سيموتون بعد عمر معين..
> لشجرة حية..
> ...



انا ليه مدونة بمنتدي الكنيسة اسمها "متي يوم القيامة" افرض ان الانسان عن طريق العلم وصل للخلود
هل في الحالة دي هو مش حي !!؟​


----------



## soul & life (15 أكتوبر 2014)

يعنى ايه يعنى ههههههههههه ما احنا عاوزين نفهم قصدك 
وبعدين ولا اجابة عجبتك مع ان كل اجابة مختلفة تماما عن التانية  طيب قولنا  بقا تقصد ايه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> طب بتوحيلك بايه ياخد ويدي دي غير الاكل والشرب !!​


 
 على حسب حضرتك بتتكلم على انهى نوع من انواع الحياه
كتير نلاقى انسان عايش= بياكل و يشرب لكن نفسيا ميت
و كتير ممكن نشوف انسان عايش بس من كثره افعاله الخاطئه  و خطاياه  و بعده عن الله بنشوف انه ميت روحيا..
 اقصد بعيد عن الاكل و الشرب و التنفس الى بيدى للانسان حياه (ارضيه/ جسديه)
فيه حجه تانيا بردوا تدى الانسان حياه--(ارضيه/جسديه و سمائيه/ روحيهه)
علشان كدا ربنا قال --انا الماء الحى--ولكن من يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد، 
  و قيل عنه ---هذا هو *الخبز* النازل من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت..

 و طبعا هنا لا يعنى الموت الناتج عن عدم الاكل و الشرب موت الجسد-- بل يعنى موت النفس و الروح.

 و فى النوعين بردوا لازم يبقى فيه *ياخد و يدى--*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا ليه مدونة بمنتدي الكنيسة اسمها "متي يوم القيامة" افرض ان الانسان عن طريق العلم وصل للخلود
> هل في الحالة دي هو مش حي !!؟​


 
مفيش  علم يوصل انسان للخلود---
 ممكن اسم انسان  (شخصيه معينه) تبقى الى اخر الايام-- و تبقى ذكره خالده--
لكن المفروض كلمه خالده فى العالم الارضى  ملهاش مكان!!
فالبشر يستخدمها كدا ليعبروا عن طول الوقد او استمراره حتى يوم نهايه العالم-- لكن كل شىء موجود ان كان جماد - نبات - حشارت- حيوان او انسان لا خلود له على الارض--
الخلود يبقى فى الحياه الاخرى-
إما فى جهنم (ارحمنا يا رب) او فى الفردوس


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 أكتوبر 2014)

بس هو الأنسان خالد فعلا ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> بس هو الأنسان خالد فعلا ..


 الانسان جسده  غير خالد-- ممكن نفسه و روحه يبقم خالدين --


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 أكتوبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الانسان جسده  غير خالد-- ممكن نفسه و روحه يبقم خالدين --



يعنى لما الأنسان بينتقل بيبقى نصه حى ونصه ميت ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> يعنى لما الأنسان بينتقل بيبقى نصه حى ونصه ميت ؟


مش عارفا...... -- اول مره اركز فى الموضوع ده--

بس لومن صفات الانسان انه يبقى عنده جسد مرئى من دم و لحم
لو فقد وجود الجسد ده مينفعش نطلق عليه إنسان-- لانه مبقاش من لحم و دم--

زى كدا الدوده-- قبل ما تعمل الشرنقه و تتحول إلى فراشه
و هى دوده مينفعش نقول عليها فراشه
لان صفات الدوده مش هتنطبق على الفراشه 
 و بردوا لما تبقى فراشه مينفعش نقول عليها دوده
لانها صفاتها اختلفت تماما


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أكتوبر 2014)

:dntknw:
 ايه ده مش عارفا  حسى انى مش فاهما -- او مخى اتشقلب


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 أكتوبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :dntknw:
> ايه ده مش عارفا  حسى انى مش فاهما -- او مخى اتشقلب



ههههههههههههههعه 
ده قصدى XD


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*إن كلمة "حي" هي أصل لكلمة "حياه"..

يختلف أطلاق اللفظه علي أشياء وأشياء بمحسب عقلنا البشري المحدود..

الانسان قسم الكائنات الي "كائن حي" و "جماد" .. 

 "وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة. فصار آدم نفساً حية"(تك7:2)

ولكن نسمة الحياه التي أعطاها الله للأنسان تختلف عن باقي خلق الله .لأن الله له المجد قال للأشياء كوني فكانت..أما الانسان فأعطاه نسمة حياه من فمه.

ونحن من كلمة حياه اطلقنا علي ما نراه نحن حي ونشيط ومتفاعل كلمة "حي"..

لكن ما يخرج عن أدراك عقولنا البشريه هو ما يبحث عنه الملحدون ظننا أن هناك نهايه للكون .

الانسان بطبيعته خالد.لكن صار هناك طريقان للخلود "الخلود فى الفردوس كما الطبيعه الاولي" "او الخلود فى بحيرة النار" ..

7 من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس. من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط فردوس الله

8 واكتب إلى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا: هذا يقوله الأول والآخر، الذي كان ميتا فعاش رؤ

11 من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس. من يغلب فلا يؤذيه الموت الثاني

1 أنا عارف أعمالك، أن لك اسما أنك حي وأنت ميت

وهنا اللفظه الحقيقيه للحياهليست الحياه التي للجسد.بل التي للروح.*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 أكتوبر 2014)

خلاص يا حبو مخك مايتشقلبش 
أنا بأقصد أن ربنا خلق الأنسان قابل للخلود لولا الخطية أصبح قابل للموت ..

 ﻓَﺈِﻥَّ ﺍﻟﻠﻪَ ﺧَﻠَﻖَ ﺍﻹِﻧْﺴَﺎﻥَ
ﺧَﺎﻟِﺪﺍً، ﻭَﺻَﻨَﻌَﻪُ ﻋَﻠَﻰ ﺻُﻮﺭَﺓِ
ﺫَﺍﺗِﻪِ،
24 ﻟﻜِﻦْ ﺑِﺤَﺴَﺪِ ﺇِﺑْﻠِﻴﺲَ ﺩَﺧَﻞَ
ﺍﻟْﻤَﻮْﺕُ ﺇِﻟَﻰ ﺍﻟْﻌَﺎﻟَﻢِ،
25 ﻓَﻴَﺬُﻭﻗُﻪُ ﺍﻟَّﺬِﻳﻦَ ﻫُﻢْ ﻣِﻦْ
ﺣِﺰْﺑِﻪِ " حك 2 "

 وبعد تجسد الله وفداؤه للأنسان داس الموت الذى فينا وأعطى الحياة الأبدية لكل من يؤمن به ..


 ﻷَﻧَّﻪُ ﻫَﻜَﺬَﺍ ﺃَﺣَﺐَّ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻪُ ﺍﻟْﻌَﺎﻟَﻢَ
ﺣَﺘَّﻰ ﺑَﺬَﻝَ ﺍﺑْﻨَﻪُ ﺍﻟْﻮَﺣِﻴﺪَ ﻟِﻜَﻲْ ﻻَ
ﻳَﻬْﻠِﻚَ ﻛُﻞُّ ﻣَﻦْ ﻳُﺆْﻣِﻦُ ﺑِﻪِ ﺑَﻞْ ﺗَﻜُﻮﻥُ
ﻟَﻪُ ﺍﻟْﺤَﻴَﺎﺓُ ﺍﻷَﺑَﺪِﻳَّﺔُ " يو 3 "

أسف أخ ياسر للخروج عن الموضوع ..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> خلاص يا حبو مخك مايتشقلبش
> أنا بأقصد أن ربنا خلق الأنسان قابل للخلود لولا الخطية أصبح قابل للموت ..
> 
> ﻓَﺈِﻥَّ ﺍﻟﻠﻪَ ﺧَﻠَﻖَ ﺍﻹِﻧْﺴَﺎﻥَ
> ...



انا موضوعي في المدونة (متي يوم القيامة) كان عن الانسان بعد الخطية وان جسده اصبح قابل للموت

ولاشك .. لاشك .. لاشك ان الانسان سيتمكن من الوصول الي خلود الجسد بالعلم وقد تكلمت عن انه سيتوصل الي التحكم في الجينات بعد تمكنه من معرفة كامل المادة الوراثية في مشروع الجينوم
بالاضافة الي ابتكار زويل للفيمتو سكند يعني هانشوف التفاعلات كيف تحدث بالسلوموشن

وبالتالي هي مسألة وقت وستبدأ من 100 الي 200 عام في تقديري الشخصي حتي يتم التحكم في الشيخوخة وفي تنمية وزرع الاعضاء البشرية من نفس الجسد وسيكون ذلك تدريجيا عن طريق زيادة الاعمار ثم خلود الجسد بعد
التحكم في الامراض الموجودة والقضاء عليها ، ومن يدري ربما سنجد طريقة لحفظ الذكريات ثم استنساخ شخص من جسدك واعادة الذكريات له مرة اخري ، فتكون انت امامك :dance:

والغرض ان موت الجسد الذي تتحكم به النفس سيبقي ويتوقف الزمن الخاص بهلاك الجسد

فهل يعني هذا ان كلمة "ميت" هي عكس "حي" ام انها صفات مرحلية وليست اضداد
هذا كان الغرض من تعليقي السابق 

وبالطبع الامر لا يقتصر علي الانسان في كلمة "حي" فالشجر "حي" ، السمك "حي" ، لذلك انا لم اقتصر الكلمة علي الانسان فقط

وياباشا تنور في اي وقت وكل كلمة بتضيف للموضوع 

تحياتي​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *إن كلمة "حي" هي أصل لكلمة "حياه"..
> 
> يختلف أطلاق اللفظه علي أشياء وأشياء بمحسب عقلنا البشري المحدود..
> 
> ...


*

اهلا خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ (ومشكل الاسم كمان :a82 ومرحبا بعودتك في المنتدي وسعيد بتعليقك علي الموضوع 

نحن نتكلم عن كلمة "حي" في العموم وليس الانسان فقط ​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أكتوبر 2014)

> ولاشك .. لاشك .. لاشك ان الانسان سيتمكن من الوصول الي خلود الجسد بالعلم


 خلود الجسد لايونكن يحدث :smil13:
لان حتى لو طال عمر الانسان 100 او 200 او مليون عام هيجى اليوم الى يفنى فيه الجسد ده مع فناء العالم--
يبقى مينفعش نقول ان العلم هيوصل الجسد للخلود :t7:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أكتوبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خلود الجسد لايونكن يحدث :smil13:
> لان حتى لو طال عمر الانسان 100 او 200 او مليون عام هيجى اليوم الى يفنى فيه الجسد ده مع فناء العالم--
> يبقى مينفعش نقول ان العلم هيوصل الجسد للخلود :t7:



*نظريا : ممكن يحدُث :2:*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نظريا : ممكن يحدُث :2:*



ﻷ لا يمكن لا نظريا ولا عمليا ..
لأن أساسا الخلود خارج نطاق الزمن ..
والأنسان والكون كله خاضع للزمن يبقى مفيش حاجة أسمها خلود داخل النطاق الزمنى ..
الخلود بيكون بعد نهاية الزمن والدخول فى الأبدية ..
لأن الخلود يعنى لا نهائي والوجود نفسه له نهاية ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ﻷ لا يمكن لا نظريا ولا عمليا ..
> لأن أساسا الخلود خارج نطاق الزمن ..
> والأنسان والكون كله خاضع للزمن يبقى مفيش حاجة أسمها خلود داخل النطاق الزمنى ..
> الخلود بيكون بعد نهاية الزمن والدخول فى الأبدية ..
> لأن الخلود يعنى لا نهائي والوجود نفسه له نهاية ..



*هو إيه الل نظريا لا ؟؟؟؟:dntknw:

لا بأة نظريا : أه 

لكم عمليا : الله أعلم :blush2:


*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو إيه الل نظريا لا ؟؟؟؟:dntknw:
> 
> لا بأة نظريا : أه
> 
> ...



هاتى دليلك ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هاتى دليلك ..



*ياسر هيجيبهولك :2:​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ياسر هيجيبهولك :2:​*



طيب ..


----------



## soul & life (16 أكتوبر 2014)

هتجننونى  ازاى يعنى الاقى نفسى وقفة اودام نفسها 
وازاى هيخلد جسد  الانسان اذا كان المجال اللى احنا فيه اصلا مش خالد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هتجننونى  ازاى يعنى الاقى نفسى وقفة اودام نفسها
> وازاى هيخلد جسد  الانسان اذا كان المجال اللى احنا فيه اصلا مش خالد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*هاتى دليلك :2:​*


----------



## تيمو (16 أكتوبر 2014)

> فالشجر "حي"



هناك خلاف يا ياسر في موضوع أن الأشجار والنباتات كائنات حية، فهي بمفهوم " الحي " غير حية، فلا عقل ولا تفكير ولا حركة. بس بالمفهوم البيولوجي فهي حية من ناحية وجود خلايا ونمو وتنفس وغذاء وتكاثر ... إلخ

*هل سيخلد الإنسان يوماً باستخدام العلم؟ الجواب لا، لأن الظروف البيئية تغيّرت من بعد الطوفان (هذا تحليلي وملاحظاتي  الشخصية ولا أعرف إن كان هناك مصادر تؤيد ذلك). المهم كيف يعني؟*

قبل الطوفان كان عُمُر الإنسان يصل لحوالي 900 سنة، آدم عاش لحوالي 930 سنة و متوشالح عاش لحوالي 970 سنة مثلاً. وبعد الطوفان نقرأ أن أبناء نوح عاشوا لفترات طويلة، مع أنها أقل من أجدادهم، ومن ثم بدأ عمر الإنسان بالتناقص الملحوظ. يعني من 900 إلى حوالي 600 ومن ثم إلى 200 وبعدها إلى 120 ثم يذكر سفر المزامير أن عمر الإنسان 70 سنة وبالقوة هو يُصبح 80 سنة.

ماذا حدث؟ بنظري الشخصي رافق الطوفان تغيّرات بيئية أدت إلى تغيّر الظروف الجوية، لو قرأت الخليقة في سفر التكوين ستجد أمر غريب:
وقال الله: ليكن جلد في وسط المياه. وليكن فاصلا بين مياه ومياه، فعمل الله الجلد، وفصل بين المياه التي تحت الجلد والمياه التي فوق الجلد. وكان كذلك، ودعا الله الجلد سماء. وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما ثانيا

هناك مياه فوق السماء؟! وهذه المياه هي التي انفتحت يوم الطوفان وبعدها تغيّرت طبيعة الأرض. هذا ما هو مكتوب قد حدث وقت الطوفان:
في سنة ست مئة من حياة نوح، في الشهر الثانى، في اليوم السابع عشر من الشهر في ذلك اليوم، انفجرت كل ينابيع الغمر العظيم، وانفتحت طاقات السماء، وكان المطر على الأرض أربعين يوما وأربعين ليلة 

يمكن هذه المرة الأولى التي يرى فيها البشر مطر. لذلك أظن أن أول مرة يتم ذكر فصلي الصيف والشتاء بعد الطوفان، وبعد أن أقام الله مع البشر عهد:
مدة كل أيام الأرض: زرع وحصاد، وبرد وحر، وصيف وشتاء، ونهار وليل،لا تزال

لذلك ردّاً على توقعاتك: لن يصل الإنسان إلى الخلود بالمفهوم العلمي لأن الظروف المناخية والبيئة قد تغيّرت، والخلود لن يحياه الإنسان إلّا بعد أن يجتاز تجربة الموت.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أكتوبر 2014)

> *ياسر هيجيبهولك :2:*



وانا مالي :t32: هو بيقولك انتي !! علي طول ترمي العيل
علي كتف اللي وراكي في المشروع

عموما ميضرش ..
انا مش عايز اخش في بحوث علمية لكن الموضوع واضح وهو مسألة زمن ومثال لذلك لو حد قال هل ممكن ان العلماء يبعتوا قمر صناعي يهبط علي اخر كوكب في المجموعة الشمسية .. الاجابة هانكون اكيد لان الاساسيات متوفرة بالرغم من انها لم تحدث، وانا كنت قلت في تعليق سابق ان اول خطوة هي تجربة اطالة العمر عن طريق تغيير الجينات المسئولة عن الشيخوخة
والكلام دا فعلا عمله العلماء علي ديدان وتم اطالة
عمرها بما يوازي من 400 الي 500 سنة في عمر الانسان بعد تغيير جينين من مورثاتها

ودا رابط الخبر في جريدة مرموقة والتجربة مشهورة علي فكرة وقام بها مجموعة من العلماء الامريكان






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...tic-tweaks-significantly-extend-lifespan.html

وموضوع ان العلم سيتوصل الي المحافظة علي الجسد ضد الشيخوخة هو امر مفروغ منه
ولكن طبعا العلم لن يحصن جسد الانسان من الحوادث مثلا ، واحد انتحر .. هوه حر بقي

ونعود الي السؤال الذي سألته هل حي هو عكس ميت ام وصف مرحلي لحالتين يمر بهما الجسد ؟

واي خدمة يا ايريني كملي انتي بقي وخدي العيل احسن شكله هايعملها :smil12:
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أكتوبر 2014)

> هناك خلاف يا ياسر في موضوع أن الأشجار  والنباتات كائنات حية، فهي بمفهوم " الحي " غير حية، فلا عقل ولا تفكير ولا  حركة. بس بالمفهوم البيولوجي فهي حية من ناحية وجود خلايا ونمو وتنفس  وغذاء وتكاثر ... إلخ


والله ياميتو دي اول مرة اعرف ان الكائنات الحية مش حية .. طب هيه ايه شبه حية مثلاً !!

انت تخلط بين كلمة مدرك و كلمة حي :banned:

اما باقي تعليقك فهو نابع من قصص ديني انا اري انه وجهة نظر تحترم لكن تحتاج الي نقاشات كثيرة
ويمكن ان افتح موضوع منفصل ل أناقشك فيه عن موضوع الطوفان وعلاقته بالبيئة والتغيرات التي حدثت للانسان بسببه 

بجد سعيد بتعليقك ياميتو 
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أكتوبر 2014)

> وازاى هيخلد جسد الانسان اذا كان المجال اللى احنا فيه اصلا مش خالد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


طب سؤال ليكي ، قبل يوم القيامة وبعد ظهور العلامات زي اظلام الشمس والقمر ووقوع النجوم وظهور علامة ابن الانسان .. الناس اللي لسه عايشه ساعتها هايحصلهم ايه بعد ما يشوفوا العلامات دي !!​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> طب سؤال ليكي ، قبل يوم القيامة وبعد ظهور العلامات زي اظلام الشمس والقمر ووقوع النجوم وظهور علامة ابن الانسان .. الناس اللي لسه عايشه ساعتها هايحصلهم ايه بعد ما يشوفوا العلامات دي !!​



 ﻫُﻮَﺫَﺍ ﺳِﺮٌّ ﺃَﻗُﻮﻟُﻪُ ﻟَﻜُﻢْ : ﻻَ ﻧَﺮْﻗُﺪُ
ﻛُﻠُّﻨَﺎ ﻭَﻟَﻜِﻨَّﻨَﺎ ﻛُﻠَّﻨَﺎ ﻧَﺘَﻐَﻴَّﺮُ
.52 ﻓِﻲ ﻟَﺤْﻈَﺔٍ ﻓِﻲ ﻃَﺮْﻓَﺔِ ﻋَﻴْﻦٍ
ﻋِﻨْﺪَ ﺍﻟْﺒُﻮﻕِ ﺍﻷَﺧِﻴﺮِ . ﻓَﺈِﻧَّﻪُ ﺳَﻴُﺒَﻮَّﻕُ
ﻓَﻴُﻘَﺎﻡُ ﺍﻷَﻣْﻮَﺍﺕُ ﻋَﺪِﻳﻤِﻲ ﻓَﺴَﺎﺩٍ
ﻭَﻧَﺤْﻦُ ﻧَﺘَﻐَﻴَّﺮُ .
.53 ﻷَﻥَّ ﻫَﺬَﺍ ﺍﻟْﻔَﺎﺳِﺪَ ﻻَ ﺑُﺪَّ ﺃَﻥْ
ﻳَﻠْﺒَﺲَ ﻋَﺪَﻡَ ﻓَﺴَﺎﺩٍ ﻭَﻫَﺬَﺍ ﺍﻟْﻤَﺎﺋِﺖَ
ﻳَﻠْﺒَﺲُ ﻋَﺪَﻡَ ﻣَﻮْﺕٍ 
) كو 15 (


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> وانا مالي :t32: هو بيقولك انتي !! علي طول ترمي العيل
> علي كتف اللي وراكي في المشروع
> 
> عموما ميضرش ..
> ...



أطالة عمر ماعنديش مشكلة فيها ..
لأنها كدة كدة داخل حيز الزمن ..
مايبقاش خلود .


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ﻫُﻮَﺫَﺍ ﺳِﺮٌّ ﺃَﻗُﻮﻟُﻪُ ﻟَﻜُﻢْ : ﻻَ ﻧَﺮْﻗُﺪُ
> ﻛُﻠُّﻨَﺎ ﻭَﻟَﻜِﻨَّﻨَﺎ ﻛُﻠَّﻨَﺎ ﻧَﺘَﻐَﻴَّﺮُ
> .52 ﻓِﻲ ﻟَﺤْﻈَﺔٍ ﻓِﻲ ﻃَﺮْﻓَﺔِ ﻋَﻴْﻦٍ
> ﻋِﻨْﺪَ ﺍﻟْﺒُﻮﻕِ ﺍﻷَﺧِﻴﺮِ . ﻓَﺈِﻧَّﻪُ ﺳَﻴُﺒَﻮَّﻕُ
> ...


وماذا تعني ﻻَ ﻧَﺮْﻗُﺪُ
ﻛُﻠُّﻨَﺎ  ؟ 

وبالنسبة لموضوع خلود الجسد فهو لا يحتاج نقاش اكثر من هذا لانه سيحدث من وجهة نظري وقد اوضحت بمثال اطالة العمر للديدان وهناك تجارب ناجحة كثيرة عن تعديل مورثات 
-
ولكني لا اريد ان اجعل الموضوع مناظرة علمية ومن ثم فإن اعادة برمجة الجينات المسئولة عن تجديد الخلايا لتعمل بلا كلل في مرحلة ثابتة وهي مرحلة الشباب هي امر واقع لا محالة في الزمن القريب ..

تحياتي​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 أكتوبر 2014)

الأحياء الذين سيكونوا وقت المجئ الثانى للمسيح لن يموتوا بل سيتغير جسدهم 
للجسد الممجد مع قيامة الأموات بأجساد ممجدة ..
وسيكون الجميع بأجساد غير مادية فاسدة ..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> الأحياء الذين سيكونوا وقت المجئ الثانى للمسيح لن يموتوا بل سيتغير جسدهم
> للجسد الممجد مع قيامة الأموات بأجساد ممجدة ..
> وسيكون الجميع بأجساد غير مادية فاسدة ..


طب زعلان ليه ياعبده من فكرة ان الاجساد لن تموت
فليس علي كل جسد كتب الموت فهناك حالة اسمها التغيير للجسد
​ وبالتالي هذا لا يناقض الكتاب بل ويؤيد ما نقول
وان الموت ليس عكس الحياة بل هو مرحلة يمكن
ان نذهب اليها ثم نعود منها مرة اخري 

*طيب لو قلنا ان كلمة حي تعني "حركة" ويندرج تحتها باقي الصفات لكلمة "حي" فهي صفة جامعة
فهل هذا صحيح ؟

اللي عنده اعتراض يقول ليه معترض :nunu0000:
*​


----------



## تيمو (18 أكتوبر 2014)

> طيب لو قلنا ان كلمة حي تعني "حركة" ويندرج تحتها باقي الصفات لكلمة "حي" فهي صفة جامعة
> فهل هذا صحيح ؟



بحسب تعريفك أعلاه، فأنتَ تؤكّد فكرة أن النباتات ليست كائنات حية لأنها لا تتحرّك، ولا تمتلك عقل. 




> والله ياميتو دي اول مرة اعرف ان الكائنات الحية مش حية .. طب هيه ايه شبه حية مثلاً !!
> انت تخلط بين كلمة مدرك و كلمة حي



لم أكن أعني في تعريف حي الإدراك بل (الحركة والدماغ) لأن بعض الحيوانات غير مدركة ولكنها حيّة. بينما الحيوانات مثلاً قد تكون غير مدركة ولكنها تمتلك دماغ، ولديها القدرة على الحركة.



> اما باقي تعليقك فهو نابع من قصص ديني انا اري انه وجهة نظر تحترم لكن تحتاج الي نقاشات كثيرة
> ويمكن ان افتح موضوع منفصل ل أناقشك فيه عن موضوع الطوفان وعلاقته بالبيئة والتغيرات التي حدثت للانسان بسببه



اعتبر قصة الطوفان قصة تاريخية وليست دينية، وتوثيق تاريخي، فهل تمتلك مصادر أو مراجع أخرى سوى سفر التكوين؟ طالما أمامنا مصدر وحيد (بغض النظر إن كان ديني أو لا) فهو يعطينا فكرة ما عن ما هية الأوضاع في فترة زمنية ما.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*كلامك صح فعلا هو الموت مرحلة فى حياة الأنسان الأبدية ..
حتى فى صلاة فى القداس بتقول " لأنه لا يكون موتٌ لعبيدك بل أنتقال " ..
أنا عن نفسى قلت أن الأنسان خالد ولكنه خالد كشخص كامل مش مجرد الجسد ..
لأن الجسد الترابى المادى والزمنى لا يمكنه الحياة فى الأبدية غير المادية و غير الزمنية ..*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 أكتوبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> على هذا الحي يجب ان يكون له قابلية للموت والفناء..
> الانسان حي لأنه سيموت
> الحيوانات والحشرات والاسماك احياء لأنهم سيموتون بعد عمر معين..
> لشجرة حية..
> ...


اسف جدا جدا فعلا مخدتش بالي من تعليقك 
عموما دا وقت الرد علي تساؤلك

هل الصخور لا تموت ، طبعا احنا عرفنا ان الموت مرحلة وليس ضد للحياة 
هل الصخور حية طبقا لمفهوم الحركة 
ربما لو سألت هذا السؤال من قرنين مضا لوصمك البعض بالجنون 

ولكن

مما تتكون مادة الصخور .. اليس من ذرات ؟
هل هذه الذرات حية ؟
هل الالكترونات التي تدور حول النواة ثابتة ام تتحرك ؟
هل خلق الله شيئاً ليس حي ؟
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> بحسب تعريفك أعلاه، فأنتَ تؤكّد فكرة أن النباتات ليست كائنات حية لأنها لا تتحرّك، ولا تمتلك عقل.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميتو النبات لا يتحرك !!؟
اليس نمو النبات حركة .. الحركة نسبية مع الزمن
حركته بطيئة لكن لو صورته بكاميرا بطيئه ثم عرضتها بزمن اسرع ستجد انه يتحرك ولكن عيناك وادراكك تم ضبطه من الله علي زمن اخر فلن تلاحظ الحركة وقتياً

وان كان هناك نباتات اذا لمستها تتحرك بزمنك فتلاحظها ، بل هناك نباتات تصيد الحشرات بزمنك ويمكنك ملاحظتها ايضا بسهولة

الفقرة الثانية -- اذا العامل المشترك هو الحركة وما تتعبش دماغك 

الفقرة الثالثة دينية وستتطلب الدخول في ايات ولكن يمكنك عرض ايات قليلة مركزة للتوضيح - مثل عبد يسوع - ان اردت حتي لا نحول الموضوع الي ديني
​


----------

